# Vistana Villages



## atstpier (Apr 20, 2006)

Does anybody happen to know what the developer price is for a 2 BR - not a lockoff unit in prime season 1-52?


----------



## iluvwdw (Apr 20, 2006)

When we were at Vistana Resort in October, my brother went to a presentation and they offered him a 2 BR worth 67,100 StarOptions for $16,900.  115,000 StarPoints as a bonus, and if I'm not mistaken, they offered him an ADDITIONAL 50K-75K StarPoints right before he walked away.  He never had any intention of buying...he's a born salesman himself, he just wanted to see what he could get out of them.


----------



## atstpier (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks.

Was that at Vistana Resort or Vistana Villages?


----------



## iluvwdw (Apr 23, 2006)

atstpier said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> Was that at Vistana Resort or Vistana Villages?



That was the price for Vistana VILLAGES.


----------



## Courts (Apr 23, 2006)

iluvwdw said:
			
		

> That was the price for Vistana VILLAGES.


That sounds cheap for the Villages.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 25, 2006)

iluvwdw said:
			
		

> When we were at Vistana Resort in October, my brother went to a presentation and they offered him a 2 BR worth 67,100 StarOptions for $16,900. 115,000 StarPoints as a bonus, and if I'm not mistaken, they offered him an ADDITIONAL 50K-75K StarPoints right before he walked away. He never had any intention of buying...he's a born salesman himself, he just wanted to see what he could get out of them.


 
That might be the price for the low season (67,100 starpoints for a 2-br corresponds to low season).  In the prime season  you get 81,000 starpoints for the 2-br unit.


----------



## iluvwdw (Apr 26, 2006)

Pedro said:
			
		

> That might be the price for the low season (67,100 starpoints for a 2-br corresponds to low season).  In the prime season  you get 81,000 starpoints for the 2-br unit.



Yep, it's low season.  This year, weeks 1-6, 18-22, 35-50.


----------



## iluvwdw (Apr 26, 2006)

Courts said:
			
		

> That sounds cheap for the Villages.



That was the going rate.  It was MORE for prime season.  I actually bought my "low" season 2 BR week for cheaper than that in Dec 2004.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 26, 2006)

iluvwdw said:
			
		

> That was the going rate. It was MORE for prime season. I actually bought my "low" season 2 BR week for cheaper than that in Dec 2004.


 
We'll be there this coming weekend - I'll try to get some fresh prices and post them.


----------



## Courts (Apr 26, 2006)

Pedro said:
			
		

> We'll be there this coming weekend - I'll try to get some fresh prices and post them.



I found my price sheet from 2005, and $16,900 is correct for low season. I just remember at Vistana Resort last year they tried to sell me a standard 2br for $19,000. 

I would much rather buy at the Villages, although I did get a resale at Vistana Resort after that for 1/3 the price and it is a 2br L/O.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 30, 2006)

*Current prices*

I got the current prices at the Vistana Villages:

3-br unit: $ 37,900 high season, $26,900 low season. MF: $1223. Taxes:$298

2-br lockoff: $ 28,900 high season, $22,900 low season. MF: $896. Taxes:$189

2-br: $ 22,900 high season, $17,200 low season. MF: $691. Taxes:$133

1-br: $15,900 high season, $12,900 lo season. MF: $327. Taxes:$108


----------



## djp (May 1, 2006)

what are the staroptons for a 3br vv high season?


----------



## Pedro (May 1, 2006)

djp said:
			
		

> what are the staroptons for a 3br vv high season?


 
The staroptions for the 3-br VV are 139,100 in high season and 118,100 in low season.  If you want to convert to starpoints (not a good choice in my own opinion) you get 82,000 and 48,000 for high and low season respectively.


----------



## Drageamon (Jun 21, 2006)

Am I reading this thread correctly in that you cannot purchase from the developer at the Sheraton Vistana Resort anymore?

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## iluvwdw (Jun 21, 2006)

Drageamon said:
			
		

> Am I reading this thread correctly in that you cannot purchase from the developer at the Sheraton Vistana Resort anymore?
> 
> Thanks
> Kelly



At the owners update, they SAY that Vistana RESORT is sold out through the developer.  But you can buy at Vistana Villages, though.  And if you buy at the Villages, you can always go through SVN to stay at Vistana.


----------



## WhereNext? (Jun 23, 2006)

...............


----------



## WhereNext? (Jun 23, 2006)

atstpier said:
			
		

> Does anybody happen to know what the developer price is for a 2 BR - not a lockoff unit in prime season 1-52?




It's $22,900, but Prime (platinum) is not weeks 1-52. The weeks are split between Prime (Platinum) and High (Gold).

Platinum wks: 6-17, 23-34, 39-47, 51-52
Gold wks: the others

Based on the brochure I have.


----------

